# M-Bike (Mallorca): Reisekurzbericht



## extrahottabasco (28. September 2007)

Letzte Woche war ich auf Malle zum MTB fahren. Gebucht waren drei geführte Touren mit M-Bike. Als Info möchte ich vorausschicken, dass ich bereits 3x mal bei Hürzeler RR-Urlaube geniessen konnte (Malle/Andalusien) und deshalb einen Vergleich der Anbieter anstellen kann.

Hier mein Kurzbericht zu M-Bike:

Bikes: Cube Stereo und AMS Pro
Zustand: Verdreckte Bikes, schwarze Ölklumpen (auch Schaltwerk genannt), abgescheuerte Sattelflanken (der Tod einer Radhose), verrostete SPD´s. Die Dämpfer/Bremsen waren voll funktionstüchtig. Das Schaltauge am bike meiner Freundin war verbogen... entsprechend "präzise" funzte die Schaltung.

Guides: Ich bin mit zwei unterschiedlichen Guides gefahren; einer trägt den Spitznamen "Stummfilm" ...alles gesagt - oder ?

Touren: Sehr schön, teilweise recht anspruchsvoll. Zwei TN legten sich schön ab; der Guide hatte leider kein Kältespray für das schmerzende Knie dabei ... doof das ! 

Auch doof: Es wurde zu recht empfohlen 2 Trinkflaschen mitzunehmen.. stellt sich die Frage warum an den AMS nur 1 Halter montiert war.. ?

Das Beste: Am vierten Tag leihten wir uns zwei RR für eine schöne Tour. 200 Meter von M-Bike entfernt musste ich kurz in den Wiegetritt gehen und PENG - liege ich auf der Fresse. Die Trottel haben beide Pedale nur 2 Gewindegänge eingeschraubt - beide sind herausgerissen und mein Knie blutete. Ich das Bike also zurückgeschoben und den Herrn "Geschäftsführer" kurz angeknurrt ob dieses Vorfalls. Nach 30 Sekunden ließ er sich zu der Antwort herab ich sollte mich nicht so anstellen; es täte ihm leid. Ausserdem möchte er uns die Bikes nicht mehr verleihen und gab uns das Geld zurück.   

Noch Fragen ?

Wer etwas für sein Geld haben möchte, geht zu Hürzeler. Welten besser !!


----------



## Monsterwade (30. September 2007)

Hatten ähnliche Erlebnisse mit dem Veranstalter. Nur hiess er damals www.mallorca-biketours.com und hatte schlecht gewartete und ausgelutschte Ghost-Bikes.
Auch wir hatten eine Tour mit dem "Geschäftsführer" Markus. Bei einem TN löste sich das Pedal immer wieder. Erst als der "Geschäftsführer" ihn zu Fuss nach Hause schicken wollte, griff ich zum eigenen Werkzeug und zog das Pedal fest. Auf den Dank vom "Geschäftsführer" warte ich heute noch.
Es gab noch etliche weitere Indifferenzen, die man auf meinem Bericht unter www.alpcross.de nachlesen kann.

Ich kann vor www.m-bike.com bzw. www.mallorca-biketours.com nur warnen.
Ein Ex-MTB-Profi ist noch lang kein guter Guide bzw. "Geschäftsführer".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschnelle (15. September 2008)

Ja was soll man da noch sagen war im Frühjahr dort, und habe genau das gleiche Erlebnis gehabt. Rad fettig und vertreckt Schaltzüge verrostet und schwergängig als Ersatzschlauch hatte ich einen geflickten drin und den sollte ich dann auch noch bezahlen anschließend wurde ich dann unfreundlich behandelt als ich das ansprach. Kann nur sagen wenn hier ein gutes Rad haben wollt macht da einen großen bogen drum errum  um M-Bike


----------



## Cupboardboarder (21. September 2008)

Hey.
Bin gerade hier im Forum auf der Suche nach einem möglichen Urlaub.
Meine Vorstellungen dabei sind:
Heiß, Sonne, heiß, Sonne, Strand, Meer, zur Abwechslung gerne aufs MTB und los Landschaft sehen, Beine spüren und Atem hören.

Eure Berichte zu M-Bike sind Gold wert weil sie mich vor einem wahrscheinlich  deprimierendem Urlaubserlebnis bewahrt haben.

Kennt von euch jemand eine Seite die solche Urlaubsanbieter bewertet, bzw. wo User die Anbieter bewerten?
Am besten mit transparenten Kriterien, wie:
WAS ist negativ/positiv
Service, Technik, Wetter 

Als im Endeffekt so wie in euren Postings.
Sowas wäre super!

Erstmal vielen Dank für euren Bericht!


----------



## ninjen (23. September 2008)

Hallo,

hab gerade Eure Ehrfahrungsberichte mit MTB und Mallorca gelesen. Ich bin vor einer Woche zurückgekommen aus Mallorca und bin 4 Touren gefahren. Hab meine Touren mit www.micobike.com gemacht und bin super zufrieden. Das Bike (Bergamont) war in top Zustand, Touren waren anspruchsvoll, lanschaftlich atemberaubend schön und Micha (Guide und Chef) hat viel über Mallorca erzählt und wir hatten super viel Spaß. Ich hab auch ein Fahrtraining mit ihm gemacht und ich muß sagen es hat sich total gelohnt. Auf der Tour konnte ich alles erlernte umsetzten und es hat prima geklappt. Ich kann micobike nur weiterempfehlen. Auch Micha. Er ist ein offener und lockerer Typ der sehr viel Spaß an seiner Arbeit hat und Service und gepflegte Bikes stehen bei ihm an erster Stelle.


----------



## belphegore (28. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich gerne über den aktuellen Stand von M-Bike informieren. Da ich von jemanden gehört habe, der fand es gut und war auch schon öfter mit M-bike auf Mallorca, möchte ich hier noch andere Meinungen hören und vor allem aktuelles von M-Bike erfahren.
Also bitte Berichte nicht älter als 1 Jahr. Vielleicht hat sich ja doch etwas getan...


----------



## MangoAndreas (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe im Frühling dieses Jahres ein Rad (Hardtail) geliehen und bin mit einem anderen Rad (Fully, Cube AMS 125) eine Tour gefahren und war vollkommen zufrieden. Beim Leihrad gab es ohne Aufpreis einen Rucksack und ein Schloss dazu. Beide Räder waren in gutem Zustand, Schaltung und Bremse funktionierten einwandfrei, Reifen waren noch relativ frisch. Die geführte Tour enthielt für meinen Geschmack etwas viel Tragestücke, dafür landschaftlich astrein. Die Guides waren OK.

Hier ein paar Eindrücke der Tour:
http://picasaweb.google.de/LiegeradFernweh/MountainbikeTourMallorca#

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## belphegore (19. Oktober 2010)

Sieht nach der Küstentour aus, die Du mitgefahren bist. Ich war Ende September, Anfang Oktober da und hatte die komplette Reise (inkl. 5 Touren) bei M-Bike gebucht und bin zufrieden zurück gekommen. Wir sind leider eine der beiden Mittwochs Tour am Samstag gefahren und es war dann nicht die Küstentour, sondern die lockere der beiden. War trotzdem ganz nett und im Kloster in Arta haben wir den leckeren Mandelkuchen genossen.
Alle MTBs sind inzwischen Cube Bikes und soweit ich sagen kann, in gutem Zustand.


----------



## tobone (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo
Ich fahre in der ersten Aprilwoche für einen Kurzurlaub nach Mallorca. Habe die Montags und Mittwochstour(vielleicht auch Dienstag)bei M Bike gebucht. Könnt ihr mir nähere Angaben zu den Bikes machen? ( welche Bremsen, Kurbeln...)

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## belphegore (19. Februar 2011)

Ist das es eigentlich so schwer, sich auf der Seite von M-Bike etwas um zu sehen?
http://www.m-bike.com/html/verleih-mountainbike.htm


----------



## tobone (19. Februar 2011)

belphegore schrieb:


> Ist das es eigentlich so schwer, sich auf der Seite von M-Bike etwas um zu sehen?
> http://www.m-bike.com/html/verleih-mountainbike.htm



Ja!
Es gibr meines wissens verschiedene Formula Bremse. U.a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (19. Februar 2011)

Wär Dir ja gerne weiterhin behilflch gewesen, so aber nicht...


----------



## tobone (19. Februar 2011)

Naja ist ja auch nur für ein paar Touren. Odre besser gesagt, gerade deshalb. Wird sich dann wohl letztlich vor Ort zeigen wie die Bikes sind.


----------



## ND1971 (19. Februar 2011)

die bikes sind für die touren ausreichend...und die bremsen haben hervorragend gebremst.

wenn dich die touren interessieren sollten...da hab ich fotos in meinem album ;-)


----------



## tobone (19. Februar 2011)

ND1971 schrieb:


> die bikes sind für die touren ausreichend...und die bremsen haben hervorragend gebremst.
> 
> wenn dich die touren interessieren sollten...da hab ich fotos in meinem album ;-)



Schöne Fotos von Mallorca.Bin mal gespannt.
Wie war es denn auf La Palma? Hatte erst überlegt dahin zu fliegen, aber bleibe ja nur ein paar Tage da ist Mallorca vielleicht besser (geht ja jeden Tag ein Flug).
Ich fahre die Montags und Mittwochstour(vielleicht auch noch Dienstag).
Was könnt ihr zu den beiden Touren sagen? Montags soll ja wohl erst ein Fahrtechniktraining sein wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Aber der großteil vom Tag ist eine Tour oder? Und wie sieht der Dienstag und Mittwoch aus? Es steht zwar eine Beschreibun g auf der Hp, aber ich würde es gernmal von Leuten hören die mitgefahren sind. Vor allem vielleicht Dienstag. Nicht, daß ich mich da auf die faule Haut lege und die schönste Tour verpasse


----------



## ND1971 (19. Februar 2011)

wir sind die ganze woche mitgefahren. alle touren waren schön, schon weil es sich für die landschaft lohnt. außerdem waren die permanent besoffenen deutschen in cala ratjada unerträglich. da muss man einfach raus...das fahrtechniktraining war übrigens auch ganz lustig. so zum kennenlernen gut geeignet. 

ja, und nach la palma fliege ich im mai wieder. das sagt glaube ich alles ;-)


----------



## tobone (19. Februar 2011)

Kannst du speziell wa szu der Dienstags und Mittwochstour sagen?
Fährst du auf La Palma mit einem Tourenanbieter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND1971 (19. Februar 2011)

die dienstagstour mit dem abschnitt an der küste ist definitv sehr geil. da die touren aber alle nicht so besonders lang sind würde ich einfach alle mitfahren. zum baden ist immer noch zeit genug...

auf la palma sind wir dieses mal mit bike n fun unterwegs, wenn wir ne geführte tour machen. gibt zwar hier im forum ein paar negative posts aber die gabs von m bike auch und die waren auch da käse.


----------



## tobone (19. Februar 2011)

Im April sit die Wassertemperatur ja noch nicht so der Hit. Vielleicht verschiebe ich das baden ins Hotel. Warst du auch im Bella Playa?


----------



## ND1971 (19. Februar 2011)

jo. wlan ist da übrigens im frühstücksraum am toaster am besten.


----------



## tobone (6. März 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich noch andere Tourenanbieter auf Mallorcs die auch Touren direkt in den Bergen anbieten?


----------



## SFA (8. März 2011)

www.vamos24.de


----------



## tobone (8. März 2011)

Sieht auch gut aus. Jetzt gehts aber erstmal zu m bike. Mal sehen wie das wird.


----------



## VueltaReisen (30. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Mountainbike-Freunde,

der Forumeintrag ist schon etwas älter aber ich wollte doch kurz mal dazu Stellung nehmen. Wir selber sind ein Radreiseveranstalter, der nun seit 2010 mit M-Bike auf Mallorca zusammen arbeitet. Es ist nicht einfach einen vernünftigen Partner auf Mallorca zu finden, der reibungslos gute Mountainbiketouren anbietet.

Vielleicht war früher alles schlecht und die Situation hat sich geändert. Fakt ist, dass wir letzes  Jahr viele sehr zufriedene Kunden nach Mallorca zu M-Bike geschickt haben. Die Feedbacks waren durchweg positiv!!!

Die Räder werden regelmäßig gewartet und der Radbestand erneuert. Die Guides kennen sich wirklich gut aus und die unterschiedlichen Touren sinde echte Highlights!

Soviel zu unseren Erfahrungen mit M-BIke auf Mallorca.

Wer an einem Reisepaket für eine Mallorca Mountainbike Tour interessiert ist, hier der Link (aber achtung M-Bike).


----------



## Roxy_Rafa (8. Oktober 2011)

Für alle, die auf Mallorca etwas Neues probieren möchten, gibt es ab Februar 2012 als Ergänzung  www.roxybike.com .

Die Touren sind geländelastig, wenig bis kein Teer, Startpunkt ist Cala Millor.

Es werden hauptsächlich geführte MTB-Touren am WE, also Freitags, Samstags und Sonntags angeboten, aber auch ein Sonnenaufgangsride Montags und ein Nightride Dienstags. So bietet es sich jedoch auch perfekt an, nur mal für ein verlängertes Bike-Wochenende nach Mallorca zu fliegen. 

Außerdem gibt es spezielle Events wie "Ladies ONLY" Tage, "Men ONLY" Events, Fahrtechnikwochenenden, Yoga+Bike etc. 

Entgegen einiger Behauptungen hat Cala Millor auch ein sehr aktives Nachtleben, viele schöne Bars, gute Hotels, Restaurants und einen super Strand.


----------



## mw.dd (9. Oktober 2011)

Roxy_Rafa schrieb:


> ...



1. Ich finde es nicht schön, daß Du in einem Thread über einem Mitbewerber Eigenwerbung unterbringst. Mach doch Deinen eigenen auf...

2. "LADYS ONLY" und "MENS ONLY" gibt es überall; das zweite ergibt sich oft von selbst. Wie wäre es mal mit "NUR FÜR PAARE" oder im Neusprech "COUPLES ONLY"?


----------



## ulp (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Rafa,

es ist in meinen Augen ein No Go Eigenwerbung im Thread eines anderen Unternehmens zu machen. Denke das sehe die Meisten so. Im Zeitalter von google etc. bleibt so was auch immer am Image haften. Ich würde Dir daher empfehlen den Eintrag zu modifizieren, du hast ja einige Zeit für M Bike egearbeitet, vielleicht kannst Du ja Deinen Beitrag in dem Thread dahingehend "modifizieren".

Einen guten Start und alles Gute
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roxy_Rafa (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ulp, hallo mw.dd,

danke für eure Tipps. 

Ja, ich arbeite dieses Jahr (noch immer und sehr gerne) für M-Bike. 

Mein Beitrag sollte nicht als "jemandem die Butter vom Brot klauen" herüberkommen. 

Ich sehe Roxybike nämlich nicht als Konkurrenz zu M-Bike, sondern als ERGÄNZUNG. Ich spezialisiere mich auf Wochenendtouren: M-Bike auf Touren UNTER der Woche. 
Ich  habe einen Morning- und Nightride, alles Touren, die dem Tourenprogramm von M-Bike nicht im Weg stehen, sondern es komplementieren. 
Ein Radurlaub auf Mallorca kann somit eine Kombi aus M-Bike und Roxybike sein -z.B.  Di, Mi, Do bei M-Bike, Fr, Sa und So bei Roxybike. Oder so ähnlich  
Des Weiteren werde ich auf dem internationalen Markt tätig sein, M-Bike ist vorrangig auf dem deutschen, so dass ich denke, dass wir einander nicht groß in die Quere kommen. 


Zu mw.dd: 
Ja klar ergeben sich MEN ONLY Events manchmal mehr oder weniger von selbst. Aber ich denke, dass ein exklusives Event NUR für Männer trotzdem seine Reize hat, wenn die Männer "es sich auch einfach mal geben" können. Mittlerweile ist es aber auch so, dass fast immer Frauen dabei sind, insofern finde ich es nicht selbstverständlich, dass sich MEN ONLY von selbst ergibt... 
Aber Couples Only ist auch eine gute Idee - danke! 

Liebe Grüße

Rafaella Roxy


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (21. März 2013)

kann die positive einschätzung von micobike nur bestätigen!

bin jetzt glaube ich 4 oder 5 touren in 2 jahren (jewils in den herbstferien) mit ihm alleine und mit 2 päärchen unterschiedlichen alters gefahren.

habe mich trotz des doch recht grossen altersunterscheides auf anhieb mit ihm verstanden (ich bin 17) und an den tagen mit ihm meistens nochmal eine menge dazugelernt!

er hats eben nicht nur sozial sondern auch auf dem rad voll drauf 

hat im allgemeinen auch ein wirklich sehr grosses tourenrepertoire, auf anfrage auch besonderes was nicht jeder kennt


----------



## Cillit (12. April 2013)

Bin gestern mit M-Bike eine Tour gefahren, kann die negativen Einträge mit meinen Erfahrungen nicht nachvollziehen.
Cube Bike AMS war Top in schuss und die Runde mit Guide Andi hat sehr viel spass gemacht.

Tolle Gruppe , habe ich auch erwischt. War echt Geil....

Meine Empfehlung für M-Bike !



















Sent from my iPad Mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuddel1411 (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo Miteinander,
ich kann an dieser Stelle auch nur bestätigen das die Touren die ich mit M-Bike gefahren bin top waren. Die Bikes sind super und das Team auch super hilfsbereit. Aus meiner Sicht kann ich es nur empfehlen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. September 2016)

Ich habe in diesem Thread auch schon gefragt, aber ich versuche es hier auch nochmal:


Bin Anfang Oktober auch für ca 1 1/2 Wochen auf Mallorca und nehme mein eigenes Fully mit. Ich hab mir mal die Touren bei M-Bike angeguckt und hab mich im "Bikepaket plus" wiedergefunden. Ist hier zufällig in letzter Zeit jemand eine oder mehrere dieser Touren gefahren und kann was zu Kilo- und Höhenmetern sagen ? Bin da noch recht unschlüssig was das angeht, möchte ungern eine Tour buchen und nach der Hälfte abbrechen müssen, weil ich es doch nicht packe :/


----------

